# Maserati Granturismo Black Car?



## ZZJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Just wondering if Maserati Granturismo count for black car or not? It has four seats but only two doors. Cannot find it on the vehicle list on uber website.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope, needs 4 doors


----------



## Abc123 (Mar 12, 2015)

Even if it was the 4 door Quattroporte, using a Maserati for Uber Black would be a terrible car financially in my opinion..


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Abc123 said:


> Even if it was the 4 door Quattroporte, using a Maserati for Uber Black would be a terrible car financially in my opinion..


yeah, with a car like that, you're gonna want to stay busy. Go with UberX.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> yeah, with a car like that, you're gonna want to stay busy. Go with UberX.


Lol...I hope you're being sarcastic. I wouldn't put a $104k car on either for $15/$4 minimum fares.


----------



## ZZJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I was just trying to know more people by being an driver instead of making money. But the car doesn't meet the requirement so I have to give up. Have a nice weekends guys!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm gonna uberx with a Audi RS7 just to be a prick.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Forget Uber and check out Sidecar. 2-Door vehicle is okay on their platform. You also have more flexibility with the Sidecar App as a Driver so you can charge more for your Sweet Sweet Ride. Just read that they are in or are coming soon to Boston (http://www.boston.com/businessupdates/2013/03/15/sidecar-bringing-its-ride-sharing-app-the-hub/WbvFt9ORXJI9iFrGmTVrqI/story.html).I don't Drive for Sidecar so not one to give you details but worth looking into. I would even contact Sidecar and you might be able to work something out on the PR side for their Boston Market Intro? Maybe something similar to "Duck Duck Goose" but it might go like " Prius Prius Maserati".

Also, if you can afford that beautiful Maserati, maybe you can get a used Hybrid of your like'n or even slum around in a BMW 328d


----------

